

Tool to convert image into 3D - kirubakaran
http://make3d.stanford.edu/

======
0112358
Having tried to do the same thing (I didn't realize it had been done already
until this morning), I AM quite impressed with the results. They do have
varying degrees of success, but, in all, quite amazing.

Further, their scheme to work out the bugs is nice too. They are taking
ratings, then if I were them, I'd look at the lowest rated, but still rated
models for pictures on which their software does not work too well.

------
manny
Honestly I wasn't really impressed with this. Though I am glad that the code
is open. Perhaps there'll be some interesting tidbits there.

